# Electric Razors!



## Donpe (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, we are looking into electric razors for our medics.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  We are looking to buy four, hopefully we can keep the price under $100 for each. 

Thanks


----------



## reaper (Dec 15, 2008)

These are the ones I used to use. They work pretty good.

http://online.boundtree.com/store/p...Cat=DEFIB+PREP+(GEL,+RAZORS,+ETC)&Prod=179661


----------

